# New teapots on my teapot tree...



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Some new teapots hanging around here.....


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

How clever! Your work, as always, lovely.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

Those are very interesting!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

darling little teapots


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Lovely earrings!


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Love them!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> Some new teapots hanging around here.....


They're great!!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very cute


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Is that a scarf holder that you have displayed them on?


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Very cute tree, I really like the white pearls.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

charming


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

They are so cute! I just love the pair that I bought from you.

Hazel


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

very nice...


----------



## Teatime4granny (Apr 4, 2011)

I love those.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

bettyirene said:


> Is that a scarf holder that you have displayed them on?


No, it's a little tree for hanging jewellery on...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

very pretty...and a striped one!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Oooh! I love them all especially the ones with the flowers on the side. They are so beautiful!


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

LOVE the ones with the flower beads!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> No, it's a little tree for hanging jewellery on...


Thank you.


----------



## NonzNitZen (May 9, 2015)

Have you thought about selling these on Etsy.com? I'm sure you would have to step up your production as they would probably be good sellers!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I just went on Etsy and ordered a pair of your blue butterfly earrings! They are so lovely! I can't wait to get them all the way from Ireland!! I will have to post a picture of me wearing them for you when I get them!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I love the little teapots. 
I've just been and taken a look at your etsey shop, you do really beautiful stuff. I especially like the Connemara stone beads....lovely shade of green :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

BethShanGirl, can you make these faerie bracelets to fit toddlers? I would like to give one as a keepsake/gift to my GGD to remember her GG mother by.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> BethShanGirl, can you make these faerie bracelets to fit toddlers? I would like to give one as a keepsake/gift to my GGD to remember her GG mother by.


Which faerie bracelets do you mean Crochet dreaming'? I usually make something a different for children, either with a magnetic clasp, or an elasticated . Can you PM me? thanks, Hilary


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

mollyannhad said:


> I just went on Etsy and ordered a pair of your blue butterfly earrings! They are so lovely! I can't wait to get them all the way from Ireland!! I will have to post a picture of me wearing them for you when I get them!


Thank you mollyannhad! - that would be great to see you wearing them! By the way, l love your lace patterned scarves in your shop! - wish l had the patience to knit things like that! H x


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

lifeline said:


> I love the little teapots.
> I've just been and taken a look at your etsey shop, you do really beautiful stuff. I especially like the Connemara stone beads....lovely shade of green :thumbup:


Thank you, lifeline!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

NonzNitZen said:


> Have you thought about selling these on Etsy.com? I'm sure you would have to step up your production as they would probably be good sellers!


I do have an etsy shop NonzNitZen! the link is in my profile.... Thanks!


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

So cute!!


----------



## annejo (May 3, 2011)

OMG so cute...Anne


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Very nice! Love the bead caps! Fire Mountain?


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

wow, very nice, I love to collect the big tea pots, but yours give me another idea


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are very pretty. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

So cute.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute earrings.


----------

